# MBBS In Bangladesh Under SAARC Quota 2016-2017



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

the last date for the submission of form is 19 september, 2016
forms are also available @ NTS


----------



## Asma Malik 123 (Oct 17, 2016)

*MBBS In Bangladesh 2016-2017*

my nts score is 74,fsc marks are 935 and matric marks are 929.Is there any chance?


----------

